# live from the tree...kinda...midwest turkeys here we come



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok folks we are headed north to see if we can grab a wild chicken or 3. Looks like we will definitely hit KY and IN and possibly get a lil IL gobblin in too. 

We are rolling through rome right now and should be in KY by 3 eastern! 

Will also be scouting our lease and a little shed hunting in all three states. AND possibly looking for a place to live....yep I said it...fine chance ill be living up there before season

Its been a few years since we have tried a live from the tree update thread for tukeys but we will give it a try.  Its more difficult to do it with turks than with deer...well that and the fact that turkeys are boring

Yall hang on and we will see how it goes.


----------



## sman (Apr 26, 2010)

good luck, look foward to the thread!!


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck JT and have a safe trip!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks folks...we are rolling into nashville in a few. Just hit the rain that will probably be with us for a few days. Gotta love that!

Gator...come on brother! Btw bubba says he forgot his thermocell!!!!!!!


----------



## jleepeters (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck JT. Yall wackem.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

Just hit hopkinsville KY and finally got through the rain. Its 53 and windy...I might not have enough clothes 

We are headed to dixon which is about 45 more minutes. We are meeting up with woodys member, knobrad, to walk some land that we are hunting this fall and then be ready to find a birdie or 2

Later


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 26, 2010)

amen, go get em my man! keep us posted!


----------



## whithunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Good Luck fellas!!!  The midwest is awesome.  I can see why you are wanting to move there.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

So we just picked up our KY licenses and as I was filling it out it asked for hair color and I wrote "none" for my frshly shaved skull. 

Wonder if they'll gimme a ticket for that????

Bubba said he hopes like hades that they do and he will be taking pics and postin em quick 

Almost there.  No rain now but like usual the wind is holwing


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

We just spent the last few hours riding around a piece of property that we will be hunting for a week in early november. 

This is land that knobrad runs a few DIY hunts on. Verynice layout to say the least! Huge hardwood ridges surrounding crp and corn filed bottoms!!!!  Just what we like. Aint nothing like a cut cornfield in november!

On the way to meet up with brad now to try n find a turkey or 4 for in the morning

Yall hang in there and maybe we can get this thing rollin in the am.


----------



## sman (Apr 26, 2010)

The wind loves you!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck JT! Can't wait to check in tomorrow to see what yall have done!


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck fellows!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting all the good updates so far & yet to come.  Glad ya'lls bosses are letting you out of town for some well deserved hunting adventures.

Hope ya'll wack a bunch of waddles on some Midwest jelly heads.  

Good luck collecting some bone shed souvenirs to dream about for next Fall's deer season.


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2010)

reading your "live from the" threads brings out the jeulous person in me. hope ya'll put some beards on the ground. g'luck


----------



## QTurn (Apr 26, 2010)

To heck with the turkeys JT!!  Find me somewhere good to hang a stand while you're in Illinois!


If you must turkey hunt, I hope y'all have success!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

We are here with brad watching fields. Have seen 3 gobblers and 6 jakes. One gobbler is hammering pretty hard. We are just watching to decide where to try and set up in the am

Willk check in soon


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking at a buck with both antlers still hanging on!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

And 3 more longbeards in fields headed to roost. Man you gotta love sittin on fields before dark and looking at deer and turks and listenin to one gobble like mad!


----------



## Duckhawk (Apr 26, 2010)

Good Luck guys!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 26, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## GAGE (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok we ended up watching all 4 gobblers roost and will set up on the group of 3 and see what happens. Aughta be all kinds of fun if the do a lil hammering!  Course they are also calling for thunderstorms too. 

Brad was gracious enough to allow us to use his lodge for a couple of days. It is a farmhouse with everything needed to be comfy while here. He has really gone out of his way to accomodate us and we can't thank him enough. He truly has a great piece of land and a fine fine setup!

Ok folks I'm crashin...see yall at daylight...later


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Its time for some birdies!

Cracking light and its 57 and wind is howling. We are set up a couple hundred yards away from the three roosted birds. We are in a primos blind with a couple of dekes out in front of us. 

Brad is running the camera and bubba has his gun ready with me backing him up. 

No gobblin yet or at least we can hear over the wind. 

Yall hang on and we will see what happens.!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

First couple of gobbles hard to my right...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Still on roost and wind still kickin...couple birds gobbling good from the limb. Gotta come down soon


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Hen to our left @ 20 yards...still no sign of the boys


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Gator this tent is a lil different for sure. Works for all three of us since we don't have any cover to get in. 

Hen got to within 20 yards. No gobbles for a while.


----------



## BIGSteve (Apr 27, 2010)

Come on JT,ditch the tent and get on with it!Gator and I could be there in a couple of hours!This is killin' me...you Gator?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Big flock on far side of pasture with 3 gobblers in it. 

Brad has to get on the rd in a few minutes and we will be on the move after that. 

Couple of solo gobbles in last half hour


----------



## BIGSteve (Apr 27, 2010)

YOUR KILLIN' ME!


----------



## sman (Apr 27, 2010)

SQUEALING HEN, GET THE SQUEALING HEN CALL OUT!!!  Haven't you watched the videos!!!


----------



## BIGSteve (Apr 27, 2010)

sman said:


> SQUEALING HEN, GET THE SQUEALING HEN CALL OUT!!!  Haven't you watched the videos!!!


----------



## BIGSteve (Apr 27, 2010)

JT,yall makein a move yet?


----------



## straightshooter (Apr 27, 2010)

Was at Forest Lakes Lodge near Madisonville last weekend.  Lots of turkeys, but also lots of rain, thunder, lightning and WIND!  I feel your pain JT.  Hang in there.  You'll get'um.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok we are movin now. Just waved brad off and are now on a high ridge on the opposite side of field. Should be above that flock noiw...hang on


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bust one JT!!


----------



## BIGSteve (Apr 27, 2010)

JT,gotta go for now!Will check on yall later.Good luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok we finally got down the ridge to the field and of course busted 3 hens that were just over a rise in the field!  The ice storm up here made the woods walking a challenge to say the least. Was like walking through a clearcut with all the timber and limbs still laying. 

We are now just on the edge with the dekes out. Trying to pull the flock around a point to our left. Heard yelping from around there a few mins ago. 

Come on big boy!

Oh yeah did I mention that a gobbler is on the far side of the field right now? Right where we were set up...man I hate turkeys


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Bubba doin his best stump impression


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 27, 2010)

ya'll roll one JT!


----------



## ugaof94 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> man I hate turkeys



Not me man!  Right next to mashed potatoes and rutabagas

Good luck to both of ya!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

No more birds and the rain is back. We are headed back to the house for some sammages or somthing. Will be back at it soon. 

Later


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

ugaof94 said:


> Not me man!  Right next to mashed potatoes and rutabagas
> 
> Good luck to both of ya!



You've had yo share of suppers randy so ill take your word on it   thanks for the luck brother


----------



## straightshooter (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't fret the rain Jim.  Those birds will come to the fields when it's raining, and for sure when it stops.  I killed one between rain showers Sunday afternoon close to where you are now.  I haven't reported it on the site yet, but it was on camera for my TNT Outdoor Explosion TV show.   Killed him stoned dead at 67 yards.  The footage is really cool, since with the heavy moisture in the air, you can plainly see the shot column and flight of the wad on camera from the gun to the bird.  Will be one of our late 3rd Qtr/late 4th Qtr shows.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

good job SS!  good that you got some great footage.  hopefully we will be able to get some this afternoon as well


----------



## Webbslinger (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys will close the deal, no doubt! especially if the rain gives you the chance. Good luck on the next outing fellas.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2010)

After the rain stops, I got a funny feeling ya'll will be knocking some noggins soon when the gobble chasing continues.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 27, 2010)

Been lousy weather for the past 4 days or so. Sun is out now tho, so good luck. Clear tonite so it will get chilly in the morning, possibly upper 30's. I live just 30 miles north of Dixon in Henderson.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 27, 2010)

Come on JT! Bust one!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

We are back at it. Sorry for the delay but bubba whined about needing nappy time 

We got back to the fields to find them all empty. So we are runnin n gunnin (minus the runnin and def minus the gunnin) tryn to strike one up. 

Will do this for a few hours and see what happens...

Yall hang on


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 27, 2010)

Bring it man.....bring it!!!!


----------



## sman (Apr 27, 2010)

Go to where they were roosted this morning. I would camp under their tree.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

No gobbles yet but man have we covered some fine deer and turk infested land!  

Here is heartattack hill of kentucky!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

We are now on a mission to get back to one of the 2-3 roost areas we watched last night. Keep em crossed folks


----------



## Dupree (Apr 27, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## sman (Apr 27, 2010)

Getting to be about time for them to get near!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Heard one lone gobble a little while ago. My educated guess would be that he was 432 miles away

Here goes...we are set up close to the roost trees that we watched 3 fly up to last eve. The tree line is so limited on where we can set up because of the thick brush and elevation change in the fields, but we are in as good a spot as any. 

The weather has changed drastically. The wind has died, the sun is shining and its pretty warm. 

Hope we bust one this eve but at the least would like to hear some gobblin for in the am. 

Be back soon people


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Just heard one bust off a few hundred yards to right on our tree line! Come on!


----------



## turkeyed (Apr 27, 2010)

get um'.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 27, 2010)

i'm thinking in about 30 minutes he'll be in yalls lap!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

He has gobbled 4 times and is not moving. Sounds like he is in the open field to the right, so not much we can do to move on him. Maybe just maybe he will slip this direction...or come in on a dead run either way is good


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 27, 2010)

I would prefer the dead run!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

Aint looking good for this eve, but we have a good idea where he roosted. 

Time for a shower, a steak supper and maybe a lil whiskey. Ok so prolly a better chance than maybe

we have one more day in kY before heading to our lease in IN so we gotta make it happen here quick

See yall in the morning...


----------



## sman (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck in the morning.

I am sitting here at a hole in the wall mexican restaurant in buffallo, tx reading this. On business, but 3 beers in a good question crosses my mind.

If you move up north will we still get a live from the tree thread every November?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck in the morning JT!


----------



## Dupree (Apr 27, 2010)

sman said:


> Good luck in the morning.
> 
> I am sitting here at a hole in the wall mexican restaurant in buffallo, tx reading this. On business, but 3 beers in a good question crosses my mind.
> 
> If you move up north will we still get a live from the tree thread every November?



I was thinking there should be 3 or 4 a week since he will always be up there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 27, 2010)

sman said:


> If you move up north will we still get a live from the tree thread every November?



see 4x4's post



4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I was thinking there should be 3 or 4 a week since he will always be up there.



thats what I am thinking!  

we all know these turkey threads only pass the time till deer season.  anyone remember the one we did a few years back that resulted in 3-4 deer killed and had 700 replies????

ok so after a shower, the adult beverage was decided on for sure

later folks


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 27, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> we all know these turkey threads only pass the time till deer season.  anyone remember the one we did a few years back that resulted in 3-4 deer killed and had 700 replies????



Those from the tree updates in November are just there to help pass the time until turkey season. Everyone knows a true turkey hunter is way cooler, smarter, and better looking than a deer hunter any day of the year. That's why we have team Hollywood (which I'm still waiting on my official acceptance letter) and wear  our cool shades! 

Get on top of things JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

turk2di said:


> Been lousy weather for the past 4 days or so. Sun is out now tho, so good luck. Clear tonite so it will get chilly in the morning, possibly upper 30's. I live just 30 miles north of Dixon in Henderson.



yeah man it looks like the weather has finally broke.  



Gut_Pile said:


> Those from the tree updates in November are just there to help pass the time until turkey season. Everyone knows a true turkey hunter is way cooler, smarter, and better looking than a deer hunter any day of the year. That's why we have team Hollywood (which I'm still waiting on my official acceptance letter) and wear  our cool shades!
> 
> Get on top of things JT!



man thats just plain wrong!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

ok we are headed out for a couple of hours.  its 42 and no wind (yeah I dont believe it either!) with sunny skies all day.  supposed to end up in the low 60s.  I can live with that I think

we are still working on plans for where we are going to start this morning.

will get with yall soon


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

Where is the pic of the nectar of the gods!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Where is the pic of the nectar of the gods!



sorry man!  hows this??? 

I know a lot of folks wont know the story behind the nectar, but turkeys are too mobile and I aint lugging my thermos up and down all these hills most of the time.  I do from time to time at home but in most cases leave it home.

ol brad was kind enough to lend me his thermos though...but I politely declined and just used his coffee cups instead


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok we are set up on an absolutely perferct morning!

We are across the field from where the one gobbling bird was yesterday eve...yeah I know that will prolly bit us sqaure on the butt! We moved over here after talking it over with brad and deciding this was better because of the number of birds that roost over here.  We are in the back corner of a lil hidden field. Bubbas back is against a ladder stand and I am sitting cross legged with no rest. yep the cover around this field is too thick to set up in most places so we gotta make do!

Hang with us folks...
40 degrees and still as can be. The woods are waking up!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

First gobble baby! He is within a couple hundred! I said he was in front and bubba said in back...


Oops he hammered again...he's in front! 

Come on turkey birdie!!!!


----------



## knobrad (Apr 28, 2010)

Probably on the hill to your right guys.  Good luck. Be patietnt.


----------



## Carp (Apr 28, 2010)

Kill him.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait. 

We just had 7 jakes a hen and a long beard out in front of us. Never got closer than about 75 yards!!!!

Well except for the fact that the hen and gobbler was above us! He never gobbled even though birds were gobbling all around and one of the jakes was throwing down. 

Will check in later, we gotta go find another


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

knobrad said:


> Probably on the hill to your right guys.  Good luck. Be patietnt.



You were close brad...thanks for the advice on coming to this side of the field. 

Folks this is brad nelson, owner of K&N and our host for a couple of days. We will be on another tract of his land in the fall.  He runs a DIY on that tract and a full service deer and turkey on this land. He is a longtime woodys member and a pretty good fella too. Seems to know these turkey birds for sure! Talk about some fine western ky land!

Thanks again for the invite to chase a turkey or 2 brad!


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 28, 2010)

Do work JT!!  Draw some blood!


----------



## knobrad (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> You were close brad...thanks for the advice on coming to this side of the field.
> 
> Folks this is brad nelson, owner of KNN and our host for a couple of days. We will be on another tract of his land in the fall.  He runs a DIY on that tract and a full service deer and turkey on this land. He is a longtime woodys member and a pretty good fella too. Seems to know these turkey birds for sure! Talk about some fine western ky land!
> 
> Thanks again for the invite to chase a turkey or 2 brad!



Don't give up on that spot.  There are alot of birds in that area.  I know you guys like to move and make it happen but sometimes you got to hang tight.  Give me a shout when you get out.  Hopefully you will have one over the shoulder.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Newest set up. Food plot in a gas line. Had 2 birds gobblin up here early.  No gobbling after everything hit ground


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Brad we are going to move back over there in a while, but will move around to the right some.


----------



## knobrad (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds good JT.  Birds can come to that powerline plot from any direction.  Most likely they will come quietly.  Keep an eye out.  Gettin ready to head to work.  Text me later and let me know how things turn out.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Well we just had another serious encounter with 2 toms!

We planned to leave here early to go to the other property and left the setup and dropped off into the pasture. Saw the red head before he saw us!!! We dropped in our tracks right on the edge of the field but in the shadows and made a few calls. He never gobbled but he started over the hill to us. Took a quick look and dropped back down was at about 70 yards. Then he circled the hill and popped out with a buddy. 

They were headed into the woods at about 100 yards so I slipped the bmobile out of bubbas bag and bubba fanned him out and hid behind it. I got their attention but they wouldn't come any closer. Course then their hen popped around the bend with em and took em into the woods


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

well lest see if I can explain all this...

we were riding out of the property on the bad boy buggy and pushed a huge gobbler out of the field...theyll never hear you coming, but they will see you!!! 

he didnt leave fast or act alarmed so we decide to try and get around him.  we parked out of sight and started up the road that goes around the field a bit and snuck back into the field.  BAM he gobbled on his own about 100 yards to the right and out of sight.  we dropped right there and called a little...BAM he gobbles again but this time further away.

he gobbled pretty steady but continued walking away.

so we figured it is possible that he is headed up a massive hardwood ridge and we might be able to get above him.

jump back on Bad boy and haul butt around to the top ridge and head down the ridge toward him...

I call....BAM he gobbles within 100 yards!

we drop to ground and he gobbles a couple more times and gets quiet.  I am calling real lightly and we hear his hen.

still no bird.  we stayed with him for a while and finally reposition down the road towards where he was and all of a sudden bubba is still easing down the road bed and he sees the tom in a small opening...BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!

and the bird flies away  

sorry bubba, everyone misses everyonce in a while

we are headed over to the other property to do some deer scouting and will be back here for the evening.

man what a morning in the turkey woods!!!!!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the miss bubba...it happens though!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Sorry to hear about the miss bubba...it happens though!



Yeah but it gives me something to wear him out about till deer season!


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yeah but it gives me something to wear him out about till deer season!



Brutal....absolutely brutal! Ya'll boys better kill something. If ya'll were deer hunting, three toads would already be in the back of the truck!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 28, 2010)

Stay at 'em JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> Brutal....absolutely brutal! Ya'll boys better kill something. If ya'll were deer hunting, three toads would already be in the back of the truck!



Brutal is good among friends

Yeah this turkey hunting is wearing us out...gimme a stud whitetail any day!

We just finished spending a couple of hours on brads diy land and man did we see some fine fine trails and rubs! Also saw 7 deer and a huge tom. That land is something else. We can't wait to get back up here hopin to bloody an arrow or three!

We are headed back and will get set up in a roost area and see what happens. 

Will get back to yall soon


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Quick pic from the land we just walked...this will be acornfield soon enough


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok we've been setup for a half hour or so. Came back to same place that we started this mornin and were covered up with birds. 

On the way in we saw ae hens and 3 gobblers including the one bubba missed back in his field. 

Hopefully in an hour os so this lil hidden field will be covered with butterball turkeys. 

Its warm and muggy and the thermocells are pumping at full capacity!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

2 does, good scared up buck and 2 jakes all just came within 30 yards of us. Bad pic but this is 2 of deer and jakes are @ top of hill on left


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

Gobblin bird up in the hardwoods to our left...


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Gobblin bird up in the hardwoods to our left...



Good luck Jim.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Gobblin bird up in the hardwoods to our left...



Get him Jim!


----------



## sman (Apr 28, 2010)

Get him!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 28, 2010)

page 3 here we come!


Jim he should be dead by now...put up those decoys and go chase after him!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

One bird gobblin to left @ 800 yards away and one behind us @ 912 yards out


----------



## sman (Apr 28, 2010)

If your shooting tss they're in range. 

Move slowly they may see you at such close ranges!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2010)

the 2 that were gobbling ended up roosting about where they were.  because of the lay of the land and the ice storm damage no way we could get to either.  we did get a good read on them both though.

we also watched another full grown birdie fly up at dead dark.  so now we know where one if for sure and the area where 2 others are.

man this is something else!  I cannot believe how many birds brad has on this farm!!!

looks like we are going to give it a go one more time in the am before heading further north.

see yall in the morning


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck!....look foward to tuning in for tomorrow


----------



## boparks (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim,

I'm just catching up so I read the whole book here. This play by play stuff is very cool.

Hope you guys lay into em soon. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck in the AM JT!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> sorry man!  hows this???
> 
> I know a lot of folks wont know the story behind the nectar, but turkeys are too mobile and I aint lugging my thermos up and down all these hills most of the time.  I do from time to time at home but in most cases leave it home.
> 
> ol brad was kind enough to lend me his thermos though...but I politely declined and just used his coffee cups instead




Ahh thats better look like yall took care of a bunch of it!
Good luck on them birds keep on em!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

just heading out to try one last time for these nasty kentucky wild chickens

its warmer this morn at 50 and calm, but the wind is coming and coming strong in a couple hours.  supposed to be gusting to 35 here soon.  now thats the kinda wind we all know and love about the midwest!!!!  ok so maybe not love

this morning we are going back to the same field we were in last night but will be set up a few hundred yards to the north of where we sat last night.  this will get us pretty close to where we watched the late roosting bird fly up.  with any luck he will pitch down on top of us.  

with all the birds brad has here its not like we wont at least see and hear some!

will check in at light


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

and we wonder why turkey hunters get peppered  easier to sneak up the hills this way


----------



## knobrad (Apr 29, 2010)

Good Luck Boys.  U got the pleasure this am JT or is Bubba still at the plate?  Hope to see y'all at the farmhouse this am....with a longbeard in tote.  If that is the same bird Bubba missed y'day, you might want to use a different call.  Talk to you guys soon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok this is it! Last mornin in KY with K&N and brad nelson. 

We have 6 birds gobblin including one about 60 yards above and behind us...yall hang on!

Thanks brad will try and catch up with ya at lunch brother


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

The bird that was behind us just passed by us @ about 100 yards struttin and single double and triple gobblin his fool head off. He was out in the middle of the pasture and is headed down to where we were last eve. Dear lord what a cat and mouse game!

He is just over the rise steady hammering. 

We are gonna sit tight and see if the other birds come visit this fine lil field

Once again....man I hate turkeys!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 29, 2010)

you can't muzzle loader em ....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

He is @ top of hill struttn


----------



## jasonC (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got caught up on the post, and man Jim this is great! You guys kill a big one for us hear at work! Good luck man!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

3 more top of hill with 2 hens struttin n ha.merin!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

100 yards n closin


----------



## Jranger (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothin but jakes...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

5 at 75 and frozwen


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

And they are gone. They would not cover the 30 yards or so we did get to watch one of the three long beards gobble a couple hundred times!

This spot is very good so we are gonna wait it out for a while.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

3 @ 50 yrd down n deep drain closin n


----------



## jeff74 (Apr 29, 2010)

Boom!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

Danged birds are unkillable! Or at least by us!!!

The three longbeards came back in, but had lost one of the jakes along the way. 

They came to same place as earlier but this time didn't hang up. They started towards us and hit the draw in front at about 50 yards and disapeared in the drain. Next thing you know they are gobblin in the hardwoods! They took the drain and turned left instead of coming on in

Dear lord help a brother out here


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

New bird gobblin!!!!! Man make it stop!


----------



## bird_dawg (Apr 29, 2010)

That's why this sport keeps you coming back. It teases you with success and then does this sort of thing! Man I love it! Y'all bust em, good luck.


----------



## Blu (Apr 29, 2010)

hello yall still at it ???????


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 29, 2010)

bust em boys!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2010)

Get em JT!


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 29, 2010)

Pics man! I'm dieing here! Show me a pic of dead bird and fast!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

no dead birds!  we havent seen another bird after the three toms.  ended up having 2 more gobbling together in the hardwoods, but they went quiet and never came in.  we moved above them once and no go.

KY has been good and we could not ask for a better host than Brad.  we had more than enough opportunities, but didnt close tthe deal for whatever reason....such as the fact we need to stick to big ol bucks

we are packing up and heading to our lease in IN.  should get there in plenty of time to try and roost one.

will be back soon


----------



## Webbslinger (Apr 29, 2010)

Dang it man, so close yet so far away! That's hunting though... maybe this next round will prove a little different. Good Luck JT


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 29, 2010)

dang Bro , sounds like you need a good luck hug ....

y'all be safe in your travels and whack one soon ...


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2010)

Have a safe trip to Indiana!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 29, 2010)

drive safe and don't let it get to ya!  Ya'll will get one soon enough!


----------



## turk2di (Apr 29, 2010)

I know what you mean Jim. Ky is going to shatter last season's record of 29,006 & yet im struggling as bad as ever save for 96 when i got skunked! Most hens are nesting now in Western Ky & yet it almost seems it ain't dawned on the birds yet. Well..good luck in Indianer!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks folks and turkedi...stay on em brother!

We are settled in @ a motel in mt vernon IN and ready for the morning. Gatorb will appreciate that we wnt to try and roost a bid and was carried out by the black flies and gnats and skeeters!

Later people


----------



## turk2di (Apr 29, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Thanks folks and turkedi...stay on em brother!
> 
> We are settled in @ a motel in mt vernon IN and ready for the morning. Gatorb will appreciate that we wnt to try and roost a bid and was carried out by the black flies and gnats and skeeters!
> 
> Later people



Mt. Vernon??? Where you hunting at over there? Public or private? You passed about half a mile from my house going through Henderson, if you came that way. Good luck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

Turk2di...we go a lil different way these days up through shawneetown and not evansville or henderson. We have a private lease off 62 between mt vernon and new haven. 

Folks its 4am and we are scrounging for coffee. The maker in the hotel only makes 4 cups and we only got 1 filter. That's kinda like givin a fat kid one m&m!!!!

The pending storm will probably cut our midwest trip a couple days short.  If so that will be fine since we got all the turkey we could handle in KY and got to scout the new land brad has and today we can check on some stands and shed hunt a little on the IN lease. 

But we should be able to get a few hours of turkeys in this morning...I will check back in after first light


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

We are good on the nectar of the gods!!!!!! Mary jo @ hucks gas station has helped the fix!

Ok now we are ready to snatch an IN turkey up by the feet.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 30, 2010)

Get after em JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

Breaking light...

No gobbles yet but the owls are out in force and the skeeters are already out for blood!

Since we have never turk hunted this land before we are going at it blind. 

Need one to hammer


----------



## jasonC (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 30, 2010)

Loose the decoys, did y'all try it without them in KY?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> Loose the decoys, did y'all try it without them in KY?



Yeah we tried that too. Course brad just sent me a pic of a dead bird that he put a client on this morning

Yall remember that we aint the best turkey hunters...just do it to pass the time till deer season rolls around cause we all know that is when the real hunters are in the woods


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

So today turned out absolutely perfect! No real wind, 70 degrees and no rain.....BUT it was a waste of a tag except for one lil spot at the entrance our entire property is flooded!!!! We did get to walk the perimeter and glass a few stands to make sure they were still there and of course jumped a few deer and looked at literally thousands of tracks. 

Our property is about a 300 acre woodlot with a deep slough running through the middle and surrounded by massive crop fields...perfect right? Well except if the whole woodlot is under water

So now we have some things to do in town and maybe a lil kickback and relax time. 

Glad we could be here again and glad we could share some of it with yall.   Again we say thanks to brad nelson (knobrad) of K&N Archery Outfitters. He truly is a good fella and has a fine a setup for massive midwest whitetails and all kindsa turkey action. His land and farmhouse lodge are as nice as any you will find and his prices are for his guided deer hunts are great AND he has a DIY tract this year. 

See yall in the fall!

Couple of pics from this morns flooded timber


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Go knock on some farmer's doors and find somewhere to hunt....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like we found a state park that's open to birdie chasers so here we go!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> The pending storm will probably cut our midwest trip a couple days short.  If so that will be fine since we got all the turkey we could handle in KY and got to scout the new land brad has and today we can check on some stands and shed hunt a little on the IN lease.



Glad ya'll are still after those wiley big beasts of birds.  Finally got caught up on ya'lls status on hunting up some gobbles.  Sorry the weather conditions are negatively impacting your trip.  Hope ya'll get covered up in turkeys soon.





Arrow3 said:


> Go knock on some farmer's doors and find somewhere to hunt....



Good idea.   This is what we use to do for rabbit hunting in South Georgia & offer the land owners some rabbits.  Somehow, we had lots of luck finding hunting land.  Of course, ya'll could offer them a turkey if you bag some.  Hope ya'll have lots of luck in ambushing some longbeards.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

Well the public land didn't work out. We got to the check station and yep you guessed it...its closed to hunting after 12

So we are officially done. I went and bought me a 40 and I'm gonna go sit on a porch step and act like a local!

Its been fun folks. See yall in september...we have several trips scheduled and it WILL be a great season!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Looks like we found a state park that's open to birdie chasers so here we go!





Jim Thompson said:


> Well the public land didn't work out. We got to the check station and yep you guessed it...its closed to hunting after 12
> 
> So we are officially done. I went and bought me a 40 and I'm gonna go sit on a porch step and act like a local!
> 
> Its been fun folks. See yall in september...we have several trips scheduled and it WILL be a great season!



I looked at the maps in that area for Mt. Vernon, IN.

If that was Harmonie State Park in Posey County near Mt. Vernon, Indiana that closed after 12 Noon, then hope ya'll knew about DNR's Hovey Lake FWA which is South of you on Hwy. 69, which has 7,000 acres of public hunting land found on the PDF file at the web link below:  


http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/files/fw-hg_wheretohunt.pdf

POSEY COUNTY

Hovey Lake FWA managed by DNR Fish & Wildlife
812-838-2927

Deer, dove, squirrel, turkey, waterfowl, woodcock
Night hunting (fox, raccoon)

7,002 Acres


OR at 

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/3092.htm

Hovey Lake

15010 Hwy 69 South
Mt. Vernon, IN 47620
(812) 838-2927

Hovey Lake Fish and Wildlife Area is a unique natural area nestled in the Ohio River and Wabash River floodplains in extreme southwest Indiana. Hovey Lake FWA covers approximately 6,963 acres and features a 1,400 acre oxbow lake, other smaller sloughs, marshes and extensive bottomland hardwood forests. Hovey Lake is dedicated to providing and maintaining quality hunting, fishing and wildlife watching opportunities.

Hunting

    * The most common game species include waterfowl, deer and squirrels, however all the major game species are found on Hovey Lake FWA.
    * Hovey Lake FWA uses a combination of restricted areas, restricted hunter numbers, daily drawings, preseason drawings and self-service permit check-in to control hunting efforts. Check with the property for current regulations.
    * Flooding often limits hunting opportunities. Check with property for current water conditions. 

Permits

In addition to a hunting and/or fishing licenses, one of the following permits will be required. Permission to hunt during the day on Hovey Lake FWA must be obtained before entering the field. Daily hunt permit cards must be in possession of the hunter and recorded through established self-service procedures outlined at the check station. Self-service drop boxes are located at various sites on the property for your convenience. Badges issued for specific blinds or locations must be returned to the main office. No shooting of woodchucks (groundhogs) is allowed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 30, 2010)

In case you're interested in more turkey public land hunting opportunities . . .

North of Posey County is Gibson County is Patoka River National Wildlife Refuge near Oakland City with another turkey hunting opportunity from the PDF file at the web link below:  

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/files/fw-hg_wheretohunt.pdf

GIBSON COUNTY

Patoka River NWR managed by DNR Fish & Wildlife
812-749-3199 

Coot, deer, dove, pheasant, quail, rabbit, rail, snipe, squirrel, turkey, waterfowl, woodcock
Permit required for coyote, fox, opossum, raccoon)

5,828 acres

OR at

http://www.recreation.gov/recAreaDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&recAreaId=1559&agencyCode=127

Patoka River National Wildlife Refuge and Wildlife Management Area

Address:
510 1/2 West Morton St.
Oakland City,IN,47660
Phone: 812-749-3199
Email: patokariver@fws.gov

Directions:

Located in the counties of Pike and Gibson, the refuge is 30 miles north of Evansville by way of State Road 57. It is adjacent to the small towns of Oakland City along State Road 64 and Winslow on State Road 61. The refuge headquarters is located on the west side of Oakland City on the south side of State Road 64.

Description

Overview "Patoka River National Wildlife Refuge and Management Area is located in southwestern Indiana within the historically important north-south flyway of the Wabash River Basin. This river bottoms refuge is strategically located to provide important resting, feeding, and nesting habitat for migratory waterfowl, shorebirds, and neotropical songbirds. Established in 1994, as the 502nd national wildlife refuge in the country, the refuge currently contains 5,211 acres. Its proposed boundary stretches for 20 miles as the crow flies in an east-west direction along the lower third reach of the 162-mile-long Patoka River. When completed, the 22,083 acres will consist of 6,800 acres of national wildlife refuge and 15,283 acres of contiguous wildlife management area. Two outlying wildlife management areas (WMAs) are also managed out of the Patoka River Refuge headquarters. The 463-acre Cane Ridge WMA lies 24 miles to the west of Oakland City. This Wabash River bottoms property lies off the southwest corner of the 3,000-acre Gibson Lake. The 219-acre White River Bottoms WMA lies nine miles to the north of Oakland City. This river bottoms property lies just to the northwest of Petersburg on the south side of the White River."

OR more info from below:  

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/patokariver/

Patoka River National Wildlife Refuge

    Contacting the Refuge:

    Complex Manager: Bill McCoy

    e-mail: Bill_McCoy@fws.gov

    P.O. Box 217
    510 1/2 West Morton Street
    Oakland City, IN 47660

Phone: 812-749-3199    
Fax: 812-749-3059    
TTY: 1-800-877-8339 (Federal Relay)

    The refuge is located in Pike and Gibson Counties, near Oakland City.

Refuge Brochure (157k pdf format)

Patoka River NWR Auto Tour

    Auto Tour Map

    Auto Tour Narrative (128k pdf format)


Refuge Facts

* Established: 1994

* 502nd refuge within the National Wildlife Refuge System

* Indiana's second National Wildlife Refuge

* Refuge acres purchased: 6,149

* White River Wildlife Management Area: 219 acres

* Cane Ridge Wildlife Management Area: 488 acres

* Total acres authorized: 23,962

* Patoka River NWR includes both refuge and WMA designations within one contiguous boundary. This differentiation is necessary to avoid conflicts with the Surface Mining Control and Reclamation Act (SMCRA) and the area's surface coal mining industry. The designations have no implications for the management of these lands after they are purchased 

* The outlying White River and Cane Ridge WMAs are not part of the SMCRA designation, but offer protection, management, conservation of wildlife and wildlife habitat

* River corridor project will encompass 30 miles of the Patoka River and 19 miles of oxbows with a total of 12,700 acres of existing wetlands

* Refuge provides some of the best wood duck production habitat in the state

* Refuge provides protected habitat for the largest nesting colony of the endangered least interior terns east of the Mississippi River

Financial Impact of Refuge

    * Three person staff
    * 22,000 visitors annually
    * FY 2008 Budget: $372,318

Natural History

    * One of the most significant bottomland hardwood forests remaining in the state
    * Supports over 380 species of wildlife, including the threatened bald eagle, endangered Indiana bat, and endangered least interior terns

Refuge Objectives

    * Provide resting, nesting and feeding habitat for waterfowl, shorebirds and other migratory birds
    * Provide habitat for resident wildlife
    * Protect endangered and threatened species
    * Provide for biodiversity
    * Provide public opportunities for outdoor recreation and environmental education
    * Restore, protect and manage the river corridor of bottomland hardwood wetlands
    * Partner with others to restore fish and wildlife habitat and improve water quality in southwest Indiana

Highlight

In cooperation with the refuge, Ducks Unlimited, Duke Energy, Natural Resource Conservation Service, Indiana DNR, and other partners, secured a $1 million grant and an NRCS Wetland Reserve Program (WRP) easement to purchase 463 acres to create 193 acres of moist soil units and a 60-acre nesting pool for the endangered least interior tern

A second North American Wetland Conservation Act (NAWCA) partner grant was used to construct 61 acres of moist soil units on the Patoka River NWR

Priorities

    * Secure land acquisition funding
    * Enhance the refuge biological program
    * Enhance public use program

Public Use Opportunities

    * Hiking
    * *Hunting* and fishing
    * Environmental education
    * Wildlife observation
    * Canoeing
    * GPS self-guided Automobile Tour



Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2010)

Bornto...thanks for the info, but would you believe that hovey told us today that all IN state lands cut off @ 12 now?

We were dressed and ready to roll too!  Oh well now we are gonna get some messican for supper


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Bornto...thanks for the info, but would you believe that hovey told us today that all IN state lands cut off @ 12 now?
> 
> We were dressed and ready to roll too!  Oh well now we are gonna get some messican for supper



Wow, what a major bummer.  That sounds crazy!  Sorry to hear the bad, sad news.

After such a frustrating day, ya'll deserve a good break of some fine food & drink.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Bornto...thanks for the info, but would you believe that hovey told us today that all IN state lands cut off @ 12 now?
> 
> We were dressed and ready to roll too!  Oh well now we are gonna get some messican for supper



I had to double check it, but of course they were right.

Pulled from the Indiana Hunting Guide & Regulations on bottom of Page 19 of the PDF file at the web link below:  

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/files/fw-hg_generalinfo.pdf

Hunting Hours

Wild turkeys may be hunted only from one-half hour before sunrise to sunset. All FWAs, J. Edward Roush, Mississinewa and Salamonie lakes have spring season hunting hours one-half hour before sunrise until noon for properties on CDT and until 1 p.m. for properties on EDT. Call the property for additional information.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> what a disappointment this thread has become...


Dang blaine that kinda stings!!!! Ok so maybe not cause it has kinda fallen huh 

The storm has set in and its time to head to the house. 

Later folks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 2, 2010)

Man have ya'll been getting hammered with storms yesterday & some this morning according to wunderground regional radar over IN, KY, & IL.  Tough times to be hunting & scouting in the flooded, grand ole Midwest hunting grounds.


----------



## turk2di (May 2, 2010)

I guess you are prolly out of Indiana by now, but if not, there is Sugar Ridge about an hr north of Evansville loaded with turks!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 2, 2010)

turk2di said:


> I guess you are prolly out of Indiana by now, but if not, there is Sugar Ridge about an hr north of Evansville loaded with turks!



thanks turk2di...we are back home and looking forward to deer season 

I hate turkeys!!! at least till next spring


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 26, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok folks we are headed north to see if we can grab a wild chicken or 3. Looks like we will definitely hit KY and IN and possibly get a lil IL gobblin in too.
> 
> We are rolling through rome right now and should be in KY by 3 eastern!
> 
> ...



Are you really serious about possibly living in the Midwest, JT?  Well, we know you'll be happy up there chasing midwest whitetails  & know you'll be successful wherever you go & whatever you do.  Wish you all the good Lord's best in whatever you decide for what the future holds for you.


----------

